# Some photos/vids



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

So I just got my new camera! (No more camera phone photos for me!!!)

It is a canon SD800, and I already see that it will take some getting used to. (I just started taking photos and vids and haven’t read anything yet. Though I already found out that ISO 1600 will never be used.)

Anyways here are some photos just shrunk and 2 vids I quickly put together. (Hopefully photos are ok for dial-up users… I know the pain.)

(Click for larger images)

  (Note this was the only one I used flash on. I had to cut out the reflection and the fished eye didn’t reflect right, but I liked the color of the photo.
 


(Note I added music to the vids… nothing crazy just 2 songs I like.)

My 135
My very crowded 75



Anyways maybe we should make a thread of everyones fish step-ups in Atlanta. If everyone is game we can make some rules for picture sizes (ie do something like I did for clicking for larger pictures.)

Would people participate? (I know I personally would love to see some pictures of everyone else's fish rooms or tank shots.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

i love the pics...i am in love with african cichlids but i don't have the room for a tank big enough for them. i've been told at least a 55 gallon for a first tank w/mixed mbuna.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I would agree. There are a few (very few) mbuna that you can get away with some tanks of floor plans smaller than a 55, but honestly if you plan on letting them grow up to there full size and have a little variety it is best to start with a 55. (And I would even say if at all possible since it takes up hardly any more room get a 75 if at all possible.)

Though the sad fact of the mater is now that I got into these guys I secretly want to get another tank so I can have some of the fish I really liked when I was starting the hobby. (IE the swords and such.) But then each tank I buy seems to become cichlid filled very quickly... (Note I already have what 4 large tanks... all stuck in an apartment)

Oh and 2 more photos and another vid that I just did...

(Firsh like this afra are some of the few fish that will stay small. Though you usually have to only have one or a bunch... Sort of like many of the mbuna. Click here if you want an idea of some of the suggested arrangements for Malawi fish and tank sizes.)



Feeding the 135. Note ~3.5 minutes


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Just had to add these two because I really really like them...


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

LOL! Great shots.


----------



## a/m (Oct 1, 2006)

Great shots!
It was cool to see your tanks Sunday we really enjoyed it…your 135 is an awesome tank.

Just how long did you have to wait to get that fish to yawn? LOL
You should enter that last one in one of the photo contests we’d vote for it. (o::fish: 

Regards,
A/M


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

You don't want to know. (But he was in the mood so I would guess I was taking shots for only... 45 minutes...) Of course the last one was the one I new would be great and it was.

Though when your jags grow up their yawns would strike terror into even that guy.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

You know what my Oscars don’t like to yawn at me. And to top it off the Red is such a screen hog it isn’t even funny.

I tried food and ended up tossing about 40 pictures. (But ~10 were good…)

Anyways here are a few that I liked though I never got one that I thought aw that will be good. (And my battery died on me, this is the second time I have had to recharge that dang thing already. Note I have only had this camera since Friday.)

Anyways a few more O pictures. (Click for bigger pictures.)

       


Of course I also forgot to give my glass a quick clean be taking some photo but eh I can say I am getting better (Note that really annoyed me when I got the shot of the two though and then noticed the water marks…)


----------



## bigdawg1 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Kipili Blue Frontosa*

I am gonna give this a try


----------



## bigdawg1 (Oct 17, 2006)

*A few more*

A few more pics since I seem to have figured out posting pics. I have an aquarium maintenance company and an african cichlid hatchery in Athens. Please visit my website www.aquariumspecialists.net

Furcifer Cape Kabogo









Enantioupus Melanogenys Kilesa









Albino Ruby Red Pea****************


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Some nice fish. So should we make just a thread where people post some of there pictures and say load warning?

(I of course have more pictures and I assume other people would be more willing to post in a thread directed for everyone.)

OH and you wouldn't by chance have some way of getting some Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma" for me would you??? (I know they are very hard to find, but I ask everyone I can that sells fish, hence me asking you.)


----------



## bigdawg1 (Oct 17, 2006)

nah don't know where to find your fish. check aquabid and cichlid forum. thanks for the compliment on the fish. and i say a post dedicated to pics would be great.


----------

